# Some Healthcare Advice Please?



## kimbothebimbo1985 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
I'm moving to Bangkok in August and all being well my partner will be joining me at some point. Problem is, he is type 1 diabetic so reliant on insulin, also has high blood pressure and has recently been diagnosed with the early stages of kidney failure so has tablets for that too. 
Over here its obviously no bother as all of this is available on the NHS but how would this work in Thailand?
I know we will need to get adequate health insurance but are these items readily available?
Any advice greatfully received!
Thanks


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

kimbothebimbo1985 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm moving to Bangkok in August and all being well my partner will be joining me at some point. Problem is, he is type 1 diabetic so reliant on insulin, also has high blood pressure and has recently been diagnosed with the early stages of kidney failure so has tablets for that too.
> Over here its obviously no bother as all of this is available on the NHS but how would this work in Thailand?
> I know we will need to get adequate health insurance but are these items readily available?
> ...


You should have no problem at all. Thai health care services and facilities are excellent and available from a wide range of hospitals , medical centres and clinics throughout the country and especially Bangkok.

The major international medical insurance companies have offices or representation in Thailand. There is of course no NHS but costs of drugs and treatment for routine ailments is pretty low by international standards. 

Serious illness requiring hospitalisation and or specialised care will vary in cost greatly depending on which hospital is used and the international standard private ones , which are very good , tend to be pricey so good medical cover is essential.


----------

